# Weight of Stans liquid



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

This may be an old topic - but I've never weighed the Stans liquid, in comparison to a standard tube.

My specialized tubes weigh about 160-175g each. I replaced it with Stans sealant and yellow rim tape on a Stans 355 rim.

I was surprised at the weight of the Stans sealant. About 45g per scoop. I weighed the difference in my wheel before and after the Stans and the difference is about 78g of sealant (two scoops). So I only lost about 80g by going tubeless. (no rim strip needed). With my RK Supersonics at 450g, it was still worth it so far.

I guess there's no free lunch. 

I wonder if the sealant will weight less when it dries some - probably not.

Gonna try Nino's tubes when the price gets a little more reasonable ...............


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

You probably saved way more than that, since you are now running a ZTR wheelset too.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

the ust solution gets lighter as the moisture evaporates & then its no use at all

61g for one scoop of Stans lasts about 5 weeks depending on the season - Stans is great for getting non ust tires to hold air, when its dried out i replace it with Hutchinson Protect Air which weighs the same but is much cheaper & dries out slower and also contains no ammonia

still carry a 97g tube around for any larger holes or tears - this ones a Schwalbe SV14A XXlite 26x1.5 @ 7 Euros each from Starbike


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

ericsan256 said:


> So I only lost about 80g by going tubeless. (no rim strip needed). With my RK Supersonics at 450g, it was still worth it so far.


Is it possible to run RK Supersonics as tubeless??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it possible to run RK Supersonics as tubeless??


Your chances are 50:50 but you'll have a mess for sure and some serious waiting time to get the tire sealed properly.
Just read through the RaceKing thread...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I run my Furious Freds with only 30grams of Stans Fluid. 30 grams is about 35-38ml


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nino said:


> Is it possible to run RK Supersonics as tubeless??
> 
> Your chances are 50:50 but you'll have a mess for sure and some serious waiting time to get the tire sealed properly.
> Just read through the RaceKing thread...


In the past i tried to seal Speed King SS 2.1 tires, but w/o success, the sealant leaked off from black chilli compound.
I'll take a look on a RK's thread!

Thanks,
Ohad.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

What is the weight of not running tubeless in goathead country? 4 rides 9 flats, yep that pretty much made me convert, not the weight.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

The conti supersonics are proably the worst tire to use tubeless. It can be done and I ran mountain kings tubeless for most of last season. 
The side wall is very porous and they require an extra scoop to seal them up. This dries out in a month or two and you have to add more. Even with cleaning out the tires as best I could to get rid of old sealant so much had plugged up the porous sidewalls that the tires had gained a lot of weight. 
The Schwalbes are much easier to seal and keep sealed.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

that is just the point I was going to make...it seems like with all this sealant *drying up* and having to add more, it has to leave some kind of substance behind, thus slowly making the tires heavy.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

really depends on your definition of heavy. when sealant has dried up its weight is a fraction of what it was originally, i make a point of removing any of Stans boogers before switching over to Hutchinson Protect Air

as tires wear they also become lighter - that almost cancels out any accumulated weight of dried out sealant coating the inside of the tire

i really don't mind 2 fresh scoops of sealant sloshing about in tires if there's legions of goatheads about ready to ruin a ride/or race - if the sealant is liquid it doesn't add much to rolling resistance


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

do you guys get up the hills a lot faster when the sealant dries and your tires are a little worn down ?


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

3Ronin said:


> do you guys get up the hills a lot faster when the sealant dries and your tires are a little worn down ?


Not really - but it makes the WW addition feel a lot better............


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

3Ronin said:


> do you guys get up the hills a lot faster when the sealant dries and your tires are a little worn down ?


my best climbing times are when the weather is nice & fogggy, also sometimes a half worn tire gets better traction when the knobs are shallower - on fireroads at least

when brand X latex sealant has partially dried - it still forms a protective barrier from thorns, Stans boogers serve no useful perpose except to gross out people who do not know what they are!

Converted 1x Race King SuperSonic 2.2 (446g) and 2x Racing Ralph EVO SnakeSkin 26 x2.25 tonight, the Race King was the easiest to inflate - not by much though


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

3Ronin said:


> do you guys get up the hills a lot faster when the sealant dries and your tires are a little worn down ?


Yes. My worn rear SB8 is starting to look like a semi-slick. Compared to the sudden lack of traction that's hard to get used to when you switch from a knobby to a slick this gradual change hasn't messed up my bike handling but I do notice that it rolls FAST! I also haven't had the tire off to inspect the fluid in 7 months so it's probably dried up a bit and with the rubber missing from my tire it's a light setup for a 2.35".


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

1 ml = 1 gram


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> Stans boogers serve no useful perpose except to gross out people who do not know what they are!


Unless you can see Jesus in them.


----------



## bn880 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Dried Stans weight*

I just ran an experiment, and fully dried Stan's sealant weighs 0.1133 g/gWet where gWet is the original weight of liquid Stans, that's at 23C and 55 RH.

So basically if you were to add 100g of Stans sealant (which is a LOT), by the time it dries completely it weighs 11.33g which is negligible considering you usually lose more than that in terms of rubber on an MTB tyre. Lets just call it 1/10th of original weight.

Based on this I don't recommend removing the old Sealant from the tyre unless it's a balance issue or you already removed the tyre and can remove a large lump/balls. A thin film around the tyre is still working as a rubber patch, so no sense removing it, just add less fluid next time.

Also I recommend completely deflating the tyre before adding new sealant to get rid of the few extra grams of suspended ammonia/water that evaporated from the old sealant. 

All this should keep you light and trouble free.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Recently during a ride I lost air in a 29" tubeless tyre (Hutchinson Toro) with Stans sealant after 10 months of riding. Before refilling with Stans I saw that the tyre was completely dry inside i.e. no solution left. 10 months is a lot longer than I would have thought it would last, although in the UK the weather is usually damp and humidity is high. Still, I was impressed with the longevity.

On the specific gravity (SG) issue, I would have thought 1ml must weigh more than 1g, as that is what water weighs, and this stuff is thicker than water. My guess = 1.2 ?

For where we ride, with blackthorn and hawthorn, it doesn't matter what the weight is - the incidence of flats has reduced from 40 per year to 1 or 2. Tubeless with sealant is by far the best invention for MTB, imho.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

I recently just removed all the dried / damp Stans / Conti Revo from the inside of my Bontrager 29-0 that was stuck to the tire

Before removal it was 1lb flat - after it was 15oz


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Bn880 great analysis!


I didn't realize stans was that light when dry. Almost makes me want to try an all-stans tire. Maybe I'll try it on a buddy's bike and see if he notices.


----------

